# Ideas for Outside Unit Sound Barrier



## BACKWOODS (Sep 10, 2007)

I received a call today from a client asking for a sound barrier to be constructed around their 2 outside A/C-Heat pumps. Neighbors complaining about the noise while they sit on their patio. Besides a sound blanket over the compressor itself, all I can think of right off is a 3 sided, 6 ft high fence looking barrier with PT plywood behind the fence boards. Any good solutions you have seen??
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

There is a fence like structure that looks like a grill that I have seen before. I will try and see if I can locate it and post the link.


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

Here it is http://www.acousticalsolutions.com/lse-wall-system-at-the-kiwi-grille I don't have any first hand experience with it. Just found it while researching a similar topic. One thing I have learned about sound proofing is that sound tends to bounce off hard surfaces and is absorbed by soft surfaces.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

The unit will require a min of 24" clearance between it and the barrier.
May need more. possibly 3'.
The higher the barrier, the more clearance you need. To prevent the unit from drawing its own air back into it. Specially heat pumps.

Keep in mind. That the outdoor unit, moves more air per ton then the indoor unit does. Usually, about 2-1/2 times as much, and sometimes even more. A 3 ton heat pump, may need 3600CFM for the outdoor unit.
Even though the indoor is only moving maybe 1200 CFM.


----------

